# my painted **AMBER** corners



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i used krylon glass stain spray paint... and it turned out pretty damn good.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











i did them like a couple hours ago and couldnt wait to show u guys... my nissan fam


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

oh damn homie, thats friggin nice

where did you get the paint?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

at michaels.. (craft store) for $7


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

It looks alright, but the others are darker, and I feel they look better. But it looks nice nonetheless!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

those look $$$ very nice


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thats fuckin hooked up, haha, real nice job on that dude. personally i like the regular clears, or the stealth clears, but those look real nice, the nicest amber corners i've seen on any car in a while


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

ok so first the trend was to put in clear corners. now is the trend going to be everyone painting there clear corners???


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

BFinlay said:


> *ok so first the trend was to put in clear corners. now is the trend going to be everyone painting there clear corners??? *



He's going for the JDM look...personally I think his version > JDM corners


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

SO SICK LOOKIN!
specially with those foglights


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting,
With the white car, the yellowish OEM signalls here seem to go better than the JDM burnt-orange crystal clear ones.
Kinda makes me want to take out my old ones, spray em, and e-bay em.

Seth


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ok let me in on the exact name of the paint and did you paint it from the inside or outside. i just gotta bite on that style man. my car's iin the shop now for a paint job so i got a week to play around with my clear corners


ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i'm sorry i just researched on krylon's website. is that orange stain or yellow? i think imma head out to micheals tomorrow. thanks for sharing this hidden treasure homemade jdm corners

Ben


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that looks pretty sweet good work


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Very Nice Job!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

SICK!!! I know what I'm doing this weekend...


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty good job there. I have been thinking about painting my clear corners on my B13 amber for a while now. I am just wondering if it would look decent on a red car tho...hmm..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks guys for all the input

... the paint is "KRYLON stained glass color" the cap on the can is orange and the can is blue.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man.

I want the JDM ones though....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U make me so proud......good job man! Keep it Up-your JDM B-14 is almost complete...lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that looks sweet. I would do that, but I just got some crystal clear corners in today (thanks Liuspeed)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *U make me so proud......good job man! Keep it Up-your JDM B-14 is almost complete...lol *


thanks MP.... its in memory or UR whiteb14


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

went to michael's today to get the damn paint and they didnt have it. wonder if lowe's or home depot carry it.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

did you have to open up ur corners and paint it from the inside?

Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *did you have to open up ur corners and paint it from the inside?
> 
> Ben *


naw man... i thought about it but i just painted the outside of the lens... i did like 3 coats and then 2 of clearcoat


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks nice. I like the look.


----------

